# Super Bowl: Who are you pulling for?



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I will be pulling for the Colts! How about you:decision:


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Mostly indifferent, but I slightly lean twards the bears.


----------



## splatt3 (Jan 9, 2007)

:boxing: DA BEARS!!! rayer:


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

The Colts..........


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I am rooting for the underdogs.(Bears)


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Bud Light


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm going to TiVo the Superbowl and fast-forward through the football and watch the commercials.


----------



## KYCox (Jan 19, 2006)

Go Peyton Manning!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

you can watch the commercials on the net at cbs sportline.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I just like the idea of fast forwarding through football. I hate sports.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

The Raiders!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I prefer Rugby, more free-flowing game. Football is too tactical, takes away any excitement the fact that everytime the ball hits the ground they have to stop, regroup and then restart.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Never seen a Rugby match but the tactical reason is exactly why I've come to love football. I liken it to a full contact chess match. That said, here in Canada there seems to be a growing amount of people getting into the rugby scene. Maybe this will be the next big thing in sport?


----------



## splatt3 (Jan 9, 2007)

It is official, Rex Grossman is the MVP for the Colts.


----------

